

Introduction to Git with Scott Chacon of GitHub  - waitwhat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDR433b0HJY

======
citizenkeys
Scott Chacon has also written the best book on Git, which is published by
APress Publishing:

<http://www.apress.com/9781430218333>

Buy it in ebook format from apress.com and download the pdf.

